# Heat Pressing on Silk



## neckmouth (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello

Has anyone actually heat pressed vinyl onto actual silk?

If so, what type of material did you use and what was the time, temp, and pressure used?

I have a tight deadline and any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advanced
Dan


----------



## neckmouth (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's an update on heat pressing on 100% silk.

I did a test with Thermoflex Plus (it's all a had) and it worked perfectly!

Pressed at 330° F - 335° F for 15 secs.
Peeled Warm.

I then hit it again for 8 secs. covered with Kraft paper.

SO...
You can heat press on 100% Silk, if you were wondering.


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks I would never have thought to do that. Very useful.


----------

